

Problems in artificial intelligence research?  - johnastuntz
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3596850/problems-in-artificial-intelligence-research

======
api
That's sort of like "problems in space elevator design" or "problems in
cryogenic preservation of near-death human beings." It's a field so advanced
and hard that it's a barrel of fish when it comes to open problems.

